# What are your favorite Plugin Guru libraries for Omnisphere 2?



## Reid Rosefelt (May 18, 2017)

While getting ready to buy Omnisphere 2, I've been watching tons of YouTube videos and have developed an obsession with the creative work of John "Skippy" Lehmkuhl.

Finally I got it installed yesterday and have been exploring the thousands of patches, soundsources and multis that come with it. 

I think I'm going to start with "MegaMagic Dreams" and then I will move on to either "OMG! V1," or possibly "Percussa," the new library that is coming out soon. I am partial to the ones that have Multis.

I realize this is very personal, but which ones are your favorites and why?


----------



## dathyr1 (May 18, 2017)

I have all the the Mega Magic series. I am a midi guitar player so I use the Mega Magic Guitars 1 and 2 quite a bit. John does a great job with the guitars and any library even with limited sampling design allowed with Omnisphere 2
. 
John comes up with new sound ideas with Omnisphere 2 that haven't been tried and all sound great. I too am waiting for Percussa and also OMG 2 will be coming out in the near future. 

The only thing I find with Omnisphere 2 is when using Plugin Gurus/or anybody's mulits that have 3-8 stacked sounds, make sure you have the CPU horsepower to run them(one factor is RAM). I find with my PC and just 8 gig of RAM, the audio will crackle with too many or certain stacked sounds playing in the Multi. I just need to increase my RAM to 32gig in the near future, and I should be good to go. Also 64 bit operation makes a big difference.

take care,
Dave


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (May 18, 2017)

dathyr1 said:


> I have all the the Mega Magic series. I am a midi guitar player so I use the Mega Magic Guitars 1 and 2 quite a bit. John does a great job with the guitars and any library even with limited sampling design allowed with Omnisphere 2
> .
> John comes up with new sound ideas with Omnisphere 2 that haven't been tried and all sound great. I too am waiting for Percussa and also OMG 2 will be coming out in the near future.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Dave. I have 32 GB RAM and and a fast processor. I also recently upgraded my SSD and that's where I put Omnisphere. So far it has been working with big multis, but I'll see how it goes when I get some Plugin Guru stff.


----------



## sostenuto (May 18, 2017)

TigerTheFrog said:


> Thanks, Dave. I have 32 GB RAM and and a fast processor. I also recently upgraded my SSD and that's where I put Omnisphere. So far it has been working with big multis, but I'll see how it goes when I get some Plugin Guru stff.



John's / Laurent's Airwave V1 & 2 are terrific, yet I put Kreaturesque right at the top. Not at all capable yet with vox content, but will not spend much on vocal libraries until all of Kathie Talbot's patches are exploited fully.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (May 18, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> John's Mega Magic are all good yet I put Kreaturesque right at the top. Not at all capable yet with vox content, but will not spend much on vocal libraries until all of Kathie Talbot's patches are exploited fully.


I watched a video on Kreaturesque and it is definitely on my list. One thing I just discovered is that John puts the number of sales for each of his libraries on his site. It is a little slanted, because he has obviously sold more copies of his earliest libraries like the three Omniverses, but it does give you an idea of what is popular.


----------



## dathyr1 (May 18, 2017)

TigerTheFrog said:


> I watched a video on Kreaturesque and it is definitely on my list. One thing I just discovered is that John puts the number of sales for each of his libraries on his site. It is a little slanted, because he has obviously sold more copies of his earliest libraries like the three Omniverses, but it does give you an idea of what is popular.



I have Kreatuesque also and it has some pretty cools sounds, I haven't used it allot yet. I never noticed John had a number of sales list, have to check that out. Note: John has a high powered Apple system. If you are not too sure about a library, go to his video section, he does walkthroughs of new libraries.

Dave


----------



## dathyr1 (May 18, 2017)

TigerTheFrog said:


> Thanks, Dave. I have 32 GB RAM and and a fast processor. I also recently upgraded my SSD and that's where I put Omnisphere. So far it has been working with big multis, but I'll see how it goes when I get some Plugin Guru stff.



Wow you must have a pretty good size SSD drive. I have an SSD but it is a small one. I don't think you will have any problems. Some of the others I asked in John's livestream presentations mentioned they have either 32 or 64 gig of RAM, but I am hoping 32 gig is adequate for me. 

Dave


----------



## GP_Hawk (May 18, 2017)

Eventually you will own them all. Every one of them has something different to add overall. And shaping/tweaking them to your productions taste is easy once you've followed the corresponding videos. Favourites are Mega Magic Guitar series and Airwave 1 and 2...so far


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (May 18, 2017)

dathyr1 said:


> Wow you must have a pretty good size SSD drive. I have an SSD but it is a small one. I don't think you will have any problems. Some of the others I asked in John's livestream presentations mentioned they have either 32 or 64 gig of RAM, but I am hoping 32 gig is adequate for me.
> 
> Dave


Well I bought MegaMagic Dreams and so far it is working without a hitch. Everything loads instantly and no crashes. I've been playing all night! 

It's a one TB Samsung EVO. I'm keeping the bulk of my libraries on my regular hard drive, because they are working fine there. But I'm definitely getting a performance boost moving certain libraries onto it.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (May 18, 2017)

GP_Hawk said:


> Eventually you will own them all. Every one of them has something different to add overall. And shaping/tweaking them to your productions taste is easy once you've followed the corresponding videos. Favourites are Mega Magic Guitar series and Airwave 1 and 2...so far


Wow, that sounds very expensive. Unfortunately I just missed his recent sale. But I am most definitely interested in the MegaMagic Guitars and Bells/Winds. I'll watch the videos on the AirWaves. 

Although I am a total noob, what amazes me after reading the manual and watching many hours of videos is how simple Omnisphere appears to be. It's powerful and offers tremendous flexibility, but it's laid out so clearly. So much more so than many of the synths and soft synths I've owned over the decades. It already looks like an old friend. It reminds me of my old M1 -- combining two sounds elements into patches and then combining patches into multis. I always saw Omnisphere from the outside as a monster preset machine, but now I realize how easy it will be for me to make my own sounds on it. The quality of the included soundsources is unreal. And Skippy's videos and presets point the way very clearly. It's very generous of him to share what he knows.


----------



## dathyr1 (May 18, 2017)

Hey TigerTheFrog,

Keep and eye out on Pluggin Guru's website from time to time, and also on his webpage click on facebook at the top right of the main page-he mentions sale items and other events. He has been doing allot of various sales lately. Usually around holidays and special things he might be doing. 

take care,
Dave


----------



## Vastman (May 18, 2017)

Own them all and all great.just got the last three i hadnt bought with the 30%off mom's day sale. Favorites? Airwave's stuff but they're all awesome


----------



## Ryan99 (May 27, 2017)

I just got the Percussa library with the actual 30% off sale (there was a temporary problem and he allowed for that time to get it at 30% off like the rest of his stuff, intro price is 10% off, everything else at 30%). After playing with it, I think it's at the very top of his best stuff. There's a lot of content, multis, etc. in this library. Well worth it!


----------



## sostenuto (May 27, 2017)

Ryan99 said:


> I just got the Percussa library with the actual 30% off sale (there was a temporary problem and he allowed for that time to get it at 30% off like the rest of his stuff, intro price is 10% off, everything else at 30%). After playing with it, I think it's at the very top of his best stuff. There's a lot of content, multis, etc. in this library. Well worth it!



Got pumped and then saw it's same net price. Was $45 before and same at full price less 30%.

A bit frustrated as emphasis on each new Library (and Livestream) is digging deep inside and changing Omni2 .... BUT with Logic/Mac Pro. Hey, that's life ! , but with (3) capable Win10 Pro PC(s) , there's no way I would ever spend $-3K-$4K for a Mac Pro. 
Have almost everything Skippy ever produced, even NI, but have reached a major fork in the road. Some very fine Omni2 creators out there now and tryin to track Livestream Logic Pro tweaking stresses my aging brain. 
Next $$ going to OTS and new geetars !!
I lied .... bought Percussa


----------



## chimuelo (May 28, 2017)

Guys with motherboards that have 4X and 2X M.2 slots should get a Samsung EVO for 4X or Plextors 2X just for Omni/Keyscape.
I went 32GBs on all builds I use.
Doing a Xeon E3 1275 V6 and 64GBs build next as I suspect more Omni stuff in my future.
Had to see someone using Zebra2 HZ and Omni first.
Tired of 3-4 year builds, want a life cycle like MacPro guys get.


----------



## jesussaddle (Jul 17, 2022)

I'm back here looking at which libraries to buy from Mr. SkipPy L. I have 15 already. 45 percent off tonight and I'll have to choose Modern Cinematic Renegade unless someone talks me out of it.


----------



## Double Helix (Jul 18, 2022)

The MM Violin/Viola/Cello bundle brings lots of joy ($54.45 is the lowest price I've seen)
. . . and if you have Keyscape, Kolours has been fun, too ($21.45 sale price)


----------



## jesussaddle (Jul 18, 2022)

Does anyone have an opinion on the Airwave libraries?


----------



## kevinh (Jul 18, 2022)

jesussaddle said:


> Modern Cinematic Renegade


Sorry, got this last night and loving it. You are doomed 😛


----------



## jesussaddle (Jul 18, 2022)

kevinh said:


> Sorry, got this last night and loving it. You are doomed 😛


That sucks. I had literally talked myself out of it. Ah well....:D


----------



## kevinh (Jul 18, 2022)

I just finished watching stranger things so have 80’s rock in my head this week which didn’t help either


----------



## jesussaddle (Jul 18, 2022)

kevinh said:


> I just finished watching stranger things so have 80’s rock in my head this week which didn’t help either


John SkipPy does a lot of good 80's sounds in his packs right!? I was tempted to buy the Gforce SEM synth (on sale for $29) when he reviewed it. I talked myself out of it for now because it doesn't have a graphical display of the arpeggiation (which for me is a good addition - I got the IK multimedia group buy deals so Syntronik 2 is part of my library already, although the SEM in my Plugin Alliance collection may be better - don't own the Arturia or UVI stuff yet. I guess I went the cheaper route.


----------

